# AquaNano 40 - hardware failure



## Mikster (16 May 2013)

Brand new and my first attempt (badly) to do any aquascaping, tank cracked last night, i do not know why. Got it replaced from the shop, fingers crossed it was a one-off 

From this 



 

To this


----------



## Ady34 (16 May 2013)

oh dear, how unfortunate...hope it didnt cause too much damage.
Ive been running mine for a year or so without issue, so hopefully just a one off.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## sa80mark (16 May 2013)

Very strange place for a tank to go normally with curved corner tanks they go right on the bend, good shop though to replace it like that,


----------



## Mikster (16 May 2013)

the damage Wasn't to bad. I drained half out, before it emptied so that helped. i don't think this is a fault with Aqua one's tanks, it might have been dropped for all i know.

Still a good bit of kit, until this happened. I was impressed and assuming the replacement doesn't have problems, i can recommend getting these, gutted at the time, mind


----------

